# A Few Pics Of My Homebrews



## yount (Aug 12, 2009)

A pic of my pale ale



Here is a pick of a wit (hoegarden clone)



and here is my first kegerater build it is in the garage close to the smoker i since built a 3 tap one for in the house.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice brew...Miss me some Yeungling...


----------



## natureman (Aug 12, 2009)

nice looking adult beverage...i miss homebrewing...nice kegerater too!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice Brew...


----------



## yount (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes yeungling is very tasty trying to brew a clone since a few buddys moved away and miss it to so im trying to get a good clone so i can send them the recipie.
Thanks for the comments Plan on brewing tommorow while my fatties are smoking and my wife said i cant multi task.lol ill show her


----------



## planeguy (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice looking homebrew!


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice looking body on the pale ale. How are you making the wit? I'm a newb to beer brewing, been reading up on it to get ready for my first batch.


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 12, 2009)

That's cool. I love the thought of home brew. I've never tried it but your pics make me want to give it a try!


----------



## deltadude (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice home brew, and love the kegerator, did you build it from scratch?

My son "still living at home", is getting into home brewing, he is on about his 12th batch.  Most have turned out good, some not so good.  It is amazing how his little investment and using kit blends can produce some decent beer.  In fact one brew was excellent.

Anyway nice pics


----------



## yount (Aug 12, 2009)

i did build that from scratch bought the fridge off craigslist for 50 it was woodgrain i started off with a kit and moved to all grain my first ever hmebrew was a mr beer it was horribile.I also make mead,cyder,and wines my garage is now a brewery/winery even grow my own hops now with the new smoker  i have another addicting hobbie.lol


----------



## smoksignlr (Aug 14, 2009)

Caj. Just checked out yer Photo link. Awesome stuff couldn't watch it all had to go to the fridge and get something to eat. Great job. GOOOOD.


----------



## trashcan (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice clarity and head on that pale ale.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 15, 2009)

That looks tasty yount.
Now that you've got me all thirsty I have to get a beer, just finished mowing the yard so I think I deserve it.  Have some Sam Adams Blackberry Witbeir nice and cold and ready.  It may not be homebrew but still good.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice... Your making me depressed... I have wanted to make some beer latley in the worst way!!! I don't know what to do make sausage or make beer... I just don't have the time!!!


----------



## payson (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice! Here's a few pictures of my latest batch: http://www.flickr.com/photos/raising...7621875026817/
And here's where it will reside:


----------

